# problema con grub

## alessandro95

salve a tutti , sono alla fine dell'installazione di gentoo e stavo installando grub , ma mi ha dato errore , allora ho installato lilo , l'ho configurato , ma al riavvio mi ha dato errore di grub e non mi fa accendere il pc.

cosa faccio?

----------

## ago

entra con un livecd, fai un chroot sulla partizione e reinstalla il bootloader che preferisci

----------

## alessandro95

scusa per la mia ignoranza , non riesco a fare quello che mi hai detto , non mi potresti dare i comandi?

sull'handboock mi sono perso , non riesco a ritrovare quel passaggio  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ago

-.-

entri con un livecd, monti la tua partizione con 

```
mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
```

poi ti chrooti con 

```
chroot /mnt
```

A questo punto è come se fossi su gentoo, quindi avvi la shell si grub con 

```
grub --no-floppy
```

e lo installi con 

```

root   (hd0,0)          (Specifica dove è la partizione /boot)

setup (hd0)             (Installa GRUB nel MBR)
```

Naturalmente adatti il tutto ai tuoi device, e alla fine esci dalla shell di grub con 

```
quit
```

Esci dal chroot con 

```
exit
```

 e smonti la partizione.

P.S. Trovi tutto sul manuale in questa sezione

----------

## alessandro95

mi fa command not faud a

grub --no-floppy

----------

## k01

probabilmente devi ancora emergere grub

(ma non avevi già completato l'installazione?)

----------

## alessandro95

si avevo finito solo che nn mi piaceva farlo da solo e mi pare di asserci riuscito (un po) sono arrivato fino alla fine !!!

cmq quando faccio emerge grub , mi fa grub have been masked

----------

## ago

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> cmq quando faccio emerge grub , mi fa grub have been masked

 

grub mascherato?? controlla package.mask

----------

## !equilibrium

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> cmq quando faccio emerge grub , mi fa grub have been masked

 

che hai messo in make.conf alla voce ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ?

----------

## alessandro95

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *alessandro95 wrote:*   cmq quando faccio emerge grub , mi fa grub have been masked 
> 
> grub mascherato?? controlla package.mask

 

mi da command not found se faccio package.mask

----------

## alessandro95

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *alessandro95 wrote:*   cmq quando faccio emerge grub , mi fa grub have been masked 
> 
> che hai messo in make.conf alla voce ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ?

 

non c'è l'ho questa foce ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

----------

## Onip

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> non c'è l'ho questa foce ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

 

via, di corsa a leggere l'handbook dove parla del make.conf

(stesso discorso per package.mask)

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , sono andato a rivedere l'handboock , ma non l'ho trovato questo comando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nella zona in ciu parla di make.conf , io nel mio /etc/make.conf ho soltanto configurato CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> scusate , sono andato a rivedere l'handboock , ma non l'ho trovato questo comando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nella zona in ciu parla di make.conf , io nel mio /etc/make.conf ho soltanto configurato CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS.

 

sarà, ma se apro la la pagina dell'Handbook e faccio una ricerca contestuale con il browser trovo ben 4 referenze per ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

comunque, se non hai settato ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in make.conf, ti viene fatto il fallback al branch stabile (come è giusto che sia), ma non mi spiego il perché grub sia mascherato perché non lo è.

----------

## alessandro95

ma non è che a me mi dice che grub è mascherato perchè lo installando a 64bit?  io sto seguendo la guida amd64 e vi assicuro che quando ho letto la parte di make.conf , dove ho configurato quello che vi ho già detto....ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ......queti non c'erano!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ma non è che a me mi dice che grub è mascherato perchè lo installando a 64bit?

 

no, al link che ti ho postato puoi vedere in tempo reale la situazione del pacchetto, entrambe le architetture x86 e amd64 sono stabili e non c'è nulla di mascherato o che ti impedisca di installare la versione stabile.

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> io sto seguendo la guida amd64 e vi assicuro che quando ho letto la parte di make.conf , dove ho configurato quello che vi ho già detto....ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ......queti non c'erano!

 

infatti non sta nella sezione in cui spiega i primi settaggi di make.conf e questo è un inequivocabile segno che non hai letto per intero l'handbook, soprattutto la parte finale che spiega come usare correttamente e con profitto Portage.

----------

## alessandro95

ma , una cosa, arrivati a questo punto

```
# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

dice di inserire il dns , ma cosa è , e dove lo prendo?

quando scrivo questo codice , mi compare 

```

cp : overwrite /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf'?_   

dovrei scrivere qui?

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ma , una cosa, arrivati a questo punto
> 
> ```
> # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
> 
> ...

 

all'inizio del post hai detto di essere arrivato alla fine dell'installazione.

se sei arrivato lì, significa che il file /etc/resolv.conf è a posto e non  lo devi toccare.

altrimenti, il tuo problema è diverso da quello iniziale del topic ed è meglio aprirne uno nuovo, oppure diventa una telenovela.

----------

## alessandro95

ho dovuto ricominciare perchè ho trovato degli errori che avevo fatto durante l'installazione leggendo ben l'handboock

----------

